# First day tomorrow...new to construction sites questions-



## sandiego (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi all,
After a 2 year wait, I finally got accepted into a local apprenticeship program and my first day for a huge electrical company is tomorrow!
I bought almost all of the tools on the required tool list at harbor freight yesterday. 
I was wondering - should I load up All the tools onto my tool belt and show up to my first day wearing it fully loaded? Or can I put some of the tools in a small tool box and carry that with me too? Im guessing I should just put the most common tools like the screwdrivers, pliers, hammer, allen wrenches, and tape measurer into the tool belt pouches and the bigger stuff like the hacksaw, pvc cutter, multimeter, etc into the toolbox?
If yes, where would I keep this tool box as im working (doing mostly grunt work)? Will I even use any of my tools as a material handler and ditch digger?
Im as green as they come to the construction field, and I know if it shows ill be screwed so any other advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Return all the trash you bought from Habour Freight, you'll be using these tools daily. Invest in something decent.


----------



## sandiego (Aug 18, 2010)

I tried to find out from the apprenticeship program and from current apprentices but no one could tell me which tools to buy first. I went to Toolmart and saw linemans pliers selling for $20-40, so I figure Lowes would sell them just a bit cheaper..so if every tool was that price I wouldve spent $800-1000 instead of $220 for the set. I figure Ill upgrade the tools that get used the most as I go along.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

jza said:


> Return all the trash you bought from Habour Freight, you'll be using these tools daily. Invest in something decent.


I was thinking the same thing but honestly he won't be using them much anyway and at least he has whats on the list he can see what other people are using and improve the quality and upgrade over time. I would suggest putting your tools and belt in a bag or box. I always preferred bags.

Congrads BTW and welcome to the forum.

Stay off the phone be on time and do what your asked. Don't horse around.


GET 8 HOURS OF SLEEP. 

Welcome to the trade.


----------



## sandiego (Aug 18, 2010)

gold said:


> I was thinking the same thing but honestly he won't be using them much anyway and at least he has whats on the list he can see what other people are using and improve the quality and upgrade over time. I would suggest putting your tools and belt in a bag or box. I always preferred bags.
> Welcome to the trade.


Thanks gold - someone else told me to get one of those canvas type bags. I was wondering though - someone told me how their tools got stolen when we left them alone for 10 minutes, and plus I wouldnt want my tool bag/box laying around getting in peoples ways around the construction site - so does that mean Ill be carrying the tool bag around with me around the site?


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

Expect to get teased about your fisher price my first tool set.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

You can get slightly better quality tools than what is sold at Harbor Freight at The Home Depot. Theres a brand called Commercial Electric that have complete electrical kits, many varieties that come with tool pouches, ranging from $30 to $70. 

These tools are solid for cheap, I have them as back up but once used them daily.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I think this set if $50.


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

sandiego said:


> Thanks gold - someone else told me to get one of those canvas type bags. I was wondering though - someone told me how their tools got stolen when we left them alone for 10 minutes, and plus I wouldnt want my tool bag/box laying around getting in peoples ways around the construction site - so does that mean Ill be carrying the tool bag around with me around the site?


 You will probably have a job box or sort of a home base for your company located on site. Keep your tools there. You probably won't be using them too much starting out anyways. Good luck and remember don't complain.


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

Be early, Never talk on your phone, Pay attention, Be neat, Work as hard as you can, Never call off. You may get some grief, but there is never a dumb question, Don't be affraid to ask. Keep a notebook with you.


Good luck


----------



## sp009 (May 22, 2011)

Never assume that water is provided, make sure you bring some with you. 



Try to dirty up your new tools even if there harbor freight specials, save you some hazing.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd return those tools, go to work and let some mechanics recommend you some tools. You probably won't need those the first day. That's how it should happen, but not surprisingly since you are cheap labor they may want you to set a piece of 2000 amp gear.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just ask your journeyman if you can borrow his tools. Actually, dont ask, just grab whatever you need from anyone on the site, even the plumbers.

Construction guys are one big happy family


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Since you already bought crappy tools and you were provided a tool list, replace your tools one by one as you get paid. Unless you have a ton of money in the bank, which I doubt you do considering you went to HF, try to replace 1 or 2 items every pay day. Yes, tools are in investment and your list can very well cost you over a $1000, but they are going to earn you a living.

Since you mentioned Toolmart, I would go over to Cashway (behind Les Girls), and talk to the gals there and see if they offer any tool discounts to apprentices. Your other options for decent tools are Toolup on CM blvd. and Independent on Convoy.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

sandiego said:


> I tried to find out from the apprenticeship program and from current apprentices but no one could tell me which tools to buy first. I went to Toolmart and saw linemans pliers selling for $20-40, so I figure Lowes would sell them just a bit cheaper..so if every tool was that price I wouldve spent $800-1000 instead of $220 for the set. I figure Ill upgrade the tools that get used the most as I go along.


The tools you have will be fine at first. 
Up grade as you can , linesman pliers , multi- meter, any screw drivers or nut
Drivers you'll use. 

As you work day and night you'll figure out what tools you prefer. 

Just don't work live with cheap tools , craigslist is a good place to get quality 
Tools at a good price. 

Show up prepared if you see your not using tools place them in a toolbox. 


Don't keep buying CHEAP tools buy QUALITY tools at a great PRICE. 

The life you save may be your own!!!!!! 

The lead guy will tell you what HE expects.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Also, a tip for your first day. Spend as much time on your cell texting and talking as possible. This will make you look popular and cool. The other apprentices and journeymen will envy you.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

jza said:


> Also, a tip for your first day. Spend as much time on your cell texting and talking as possible. This will make you look popular and cool. The other apprentices and journeymen will envy you.



In canada cell phones make you COOL?


----------



## jonny5 (Jul 4, 2011)

220/221 said:


> Just ask your journeyman if you can borrow his tools. Actually, dont ask, just grab whatever you need from anyone on the site, even the plumbers.
> 
> Construction guys are one big happy family


Especially the plumbers, they like it :thumbsup:

On the serious side, you will be ok, depending on how big the ego of your foreman is. We all make, just gotta take a lot of crap first :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> Also, a tip for your first day. Spend as much time on your cell texting and talking as possible. This will make you look popular and cool. The other apprentices and journeymen will envy you.


That will really go over well.:blink:


----------



## LK1 (May 7, 2011)

sandiego said:


> Hi all,
> After a 2 year wait, I finally got accepted into a local apprenticeship program and my first day for a huge electrical company is tomorrow!
> I bought almost all of the tools on the required tool list at harbor freight yesterday.
> I was wondering - should I load up All the tools onto my tool belt and show up to my first day wearing it fully loaded? Or can I put some of the tools in a small tool box and carry that with me too? Im guessing I should just put the most common tools like the screwdrivers, pliers, hammer, allen wrenches, and tape measurer into the tool belt pouches and the bigger stuff like the hacksaw, pvc cutter, multimeter, etc into the toolbox?
> ...


Just bring some basic hand tools in a tool pouch. Not a tool bag you can keep some of the tools in a bag stored locked up in your car, do not put you tools in a gang box they are pick up stations for the crooks on a job they take the existing lock off the gang box and place their lock on the box then when the last guy locks the box they return pick what they like and put the original lock back on the box, that way the original lock holder gets blamed for any theft, when I started out I fell for put your tools in the gang box, and lost every tool I had. Good luck don 't worry you will do fine


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

sandiego said:


> Hi all,
> After a 2 year wait, I finally got accepted into a local apprenticeship program and my first day for a huge electrical company is tomorrow!
> I bought almost all of the tools on the required tool list at harbor freight yesterday.
> I was wondering - should I load up All the tools onto my tool belt and show up to my first day wearing it fully loaded? Or can I put some of the tools in a small tool box and carry that with me too? Im guessing I should just put the most common tools like the screwdrivers, pliers, hammer, allen wrenches, and tape measurer into the tool belt pouches and the bigger stuff like the hacksaw, pvc cutter, multimeter, etc into the toolbox?
> ...


Multi-meter is on the apprentice tool list:blink:. I thought union workers wont work on anything hot 99% of the time and if they do it wont be an apprentice.
The first few tools you should upgrade should be your linemans, *****, and channel locks. Make sure you get 2 channel locks for running conduit, I hate it when people borrow mine because they only have one.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

The first day you show up with every tool on the list weather its in a bag a box or lunch bucket. Second day you can leave stuff in the car.

Leave the cell phone in the car.

Ignore the d0uchebags.

Get sleep.

When they ask for the wire stretcher tell them the foreman said if anyone asked for it not to take there break or lunch order and say it with a straight face.


----------



## wiremanhelp (Apr 12, 2011)

I would suggest getting a Klein starter set from platter or home depot even if you will be just grunting its best to make a serious investment in the trade and yourself


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Show up with the required tools and after your assignment ask your foreman whether, or not, you should put your tools in your car.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

paul_arc said:


> Multi-meter is on the apprentice tool list:blink:. I thought union workers wont work on anything hot 99% of the time and if they do it wont be an apprentice.
> The first few tools you should upgrade should be your linemans, *****, and channel locks. Make sure you get 2 channel locks for running conduit, I hate it when people borrow mine because they only have one.


I don't think the kid's union. I think he's ABC. Sure he shouldn't be working hot, but a meter will verify a no voltage state.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

I am also a new apprentice (I spell it right now....) but 420sparky gave me a good list. 

Show up on time.
Keep accurate records of the times and places you worked.
Keep accurate inventory records if this is your job.
Stock the truck after using something.
Maintain company tools.
Constantly improve your knowledge and mechanical skill.
Clean up your work area.
Minimize mistakes.
Use scrap material where possible.
No side jobs except for your mom.
Study if enrolled in apprenticeship.
Keep up with the latest NEC and local code amendments.
Don't borrow tools or anything from other workers without permission.
If you borrow something and break/lose it, buy them a new one.
Inform the shop of changes in your contact information.
Learn how to read and understand blueprints, job specs, etc.
Don't bring pets, children, or friends to the job.
Don't leave early without permission.
Don't miss days without a good reason.
Ask for time off well in advance.
Schedule vacation in writing. Keep a copy.
Advise job supervisor when you can not work overtime.
No working on live circuits if you're not qualified.
You get a paycheck for working, not just showing up.
Don't expect much in the way of gratitude from anyone.
Be pleasant to customers regardless. Or leave.
Don't quote a price to anyone for anything.
Plan your work. Work your plan. 
Evaluate your work each day on the way home. 
Help load and unload the trucks bringing material.
Don't use the couple top steps of a ladder.
Do not climb up the ‘back side’ of a ladder.
No smoking. Period.
Do every job the best way you know how.
Observe the work of other trades.
Look over electrical work wherever you can.
If you’re not sure, ask.
Read trade publications and manufacturers literature.
Attend trade shows.
Check material against invoice before signing for it.
No swearing, vulgar language or off-color/racist remarks.
Thank your boss for your job now and then.
If you ever get a bonus, say thanks.
Drive safely with seat belt in place.
Store material in the truck so the load will not injure you.
Tie down all ladders and other objects on the roof.
Cover material to protect it from the elements.
Wear appropriate clothing for the elements.
Have a spare set of work clothes just in case.
Keep your first aid kit stocked and readily available.
Tools are not disposable. They are intended to be used more than once.
Know the location of the nearest emergency clinic and how to get there.
Update your first aid and CPR skills.
Notify the supervisor when damage is caused.
If you’re the last one out the door at the end, lock it.
Observe daily weather reports to anticipate hazardous changes.
Drink fluids to avoid heat stroke. Wear a hat in the sun.
Use tools only for the use they were intended.
Do not over-extend break and lunch periods.
Have several pair of dry gloves ready in winter.
If you find a lost tool, try your best to locate the proper owner.
Keep your job car in good working order.
Keep your hand tools in good working order.
No vulgar or offensive clothing (t-shirts, hats, etc.)
Be truthful when responding to supervisors.
Try to get a variety of work experience.
Volunteer for a difficult job now and then.
Go along to get along.
Put everything back where you got it.
The floor is not your personal garbage can.
Neither is the top of drop-ceiling tiles.
Care for your injuries. Stay healthy.
Own up and admit to your mistakes.
Don't take chances on ladders or scaffolding.
Don't take chances with live power.
Build up a backup set of hand tools for the day when yours are taken or lost.
Keep all company material and tools secure.
Do not use unsafe equipment. Report it immediately. 
Replace hacksaw blade as often as needed.
Replace utility knife blade as often as needed.
Don’t be afraid to report theft /abuse / illegal activity.
Don't wear jewelry.
Don't antagonize or fight with other workers. Walk away.
Help other workers as needed.
Keep the radio volume at a reasonable level, if a radio is allowed.
Alcohol and drugs are absolutely forbidden.
Wear safety glasses and ear protection as appropriate.
Check your shoes/boots before entering the finished area of a building.
Be cautious working on new buildings during lightning storms.
When lifting, observe proper back position.
If something is too heavy for you ask for help.
Wear proper footgear to protect ankles from uneven ground.
Wear hard sole shoes where sharp objects like nails are present.
Wear a hard hat as required or where sensible.
Maintain GFCI in good working order.
Return phone calls promptly. 
Use all safety equipment when required to.
Fill out paperwork everyday. Don’t wait until next week.
Listen closely to what you are told.
Always verify what you are told with the Codebook.
Turn your time card in well in advance of when it’s due.
This isn’t just a job……. It’s a career.
The more you put into your career, the more you will get out of it.

*Your cell phone is no excuse for not working!*
*Put on a belt and pull up your pants to your waist!* 

Also, a few other things that I may add. 

Spend the extra money on a few tools. Take the meter back. You won't need it for a while. I spent about $100 on some specialty tools that I didn't have (linesman, etc) but if you show up with 200 tools, you'll be laughed at. Avoid the embarrasment. 

I recommend Klein or Commercial Electric tools. You'll pay more, but it shows that you're serious about your work, and not just another hack. 

Bring lots of water. LOTS of it. Some companies do not supply water, and some job sites will not have a hose bib live. It's embarrasing to have to ask the neighbor to use their hose. 

Lastly, one way that you can show that you're not just another apprentice, is (if you smoke) ask where and when you can smoke. Also, if you're installing trim plates, take the extra 10 seconds, level it, and make the screw slots all land the same direction. It makes it look more professional, and like you give a **** what your work looks like. 

Good luck and welcome to the board!!


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> I don't think the kid's union. I think he's ABC. Sure he shouldn't be working hot, but a meter will verify a no voltage state.


So will a plain old, 10 dollar no contact voltage tester. I was issued one, and told unless there is no power anywhere in the house, then test it.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

And remember this is a construction site and besides the danger of electrical work you need to pay attention to what is going on around you. People may be working overhead or below driving lifts, holistic and other equipment so pay attention to everything and everyone. Especially the other lesser trades :whistling2: like carpenters.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> So will a plain old, 10 dollar no contact voltage tester. I was issued one, and told unless there is no power anywhere in the house, then test it.


No a plain old $10 no contact voltage tester will not do the same as a meter. Sorry but they fail to work too often and cannot be relied on for a live dead live test. 


And no offense but as a new apprentice you should not be advising on things like that yet. You obviously don't have enough time or experience to understand the two tools. Also not all apprentices start in residential so he may ne trained to use a meter sooner if he is a commercial or industrial apprentice.

And to conclude I always make my apprentices get rid of the no contact voltage testers becuase they don't know any better not to trust them , as I said not the most reliable tool when someone's safety is relying on it. And it never determines a circuit is dead it only tells you when one is live and then it may not be right half the time.

A meter is a better tool.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> I am also a new apprentice (I spell it right now....) but 420sparky gave me a good list.
> 
> Show up on time.
> Keep accurate records of the times and places you worked.
> ...


That list pretty much sums it up, good list! The "Always do paperwork every day. Do not wait until next week" really hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

You also gave some pretty good advice yourself, Fenway. I like the leveling of the plates and the aligning of the screws. I always do that, pet peeve of mine. I hate seeing crooked plates/receptacles/switches and misaligned screws.

Good job.


----------



## jonny5 (Jul 4, 2011)

gold said:


> When they ask for the wire stretcher tell them the foreman said if anyone asked for it not to take there break or lunch order and say it with a straight face.


Same goes for a liquid metal bender:laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> No a plain old $10 no contact voltage tester will not do the same as a meter. Sorry but they fail to work too often and cannot be relied on for a live dead live test.
> 
> 
> And no offense but as a new apprentice you should not be advising on things like that yet. You obviously don't have enough time or experience to understand the two tools.
> ...


My apologies, I was simply referring what I had been taught. I have never heard of a NC tester being inaccurate. I just asked my BIL, and he confirms the same. 

I will agree that a meter is a better tool. However, with him never having any experience, IMO, it is a great tool. Untill I am told otherwise by a reliable source; no offense.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Roadhouse said:


> You also gave some pretty good advice yourself, Fenway. I like the leveling of the plates and the aligning of the screws. I always do that, pet peeve of mine. I hate seeing crooked plates/receptacles/switches and misaligned screws.
> 
> Good job.


Thank you sir.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> My apologies, I was simply referring what I had been taught. I have never heard of a NC tester being inaccurate. I just asked my BIL, and he confirms the same.
> 
> I will agree that a meter is a better tool. However, with him never having any experience, IMO, it is a great tool. Untill I am told otherwise by a reliable source; no offense.


A NC tester can it be used to check a circuit and verify it is dead to work on? No it cannot. You cannot do a live dead live test with it. Becuase it has no reading to tell you there is no voltage. It can only tell you if you have power and not even how much. It is totally inappropriate for verifying a circuit before working on it. Therefore unsafe and gives you a false sense of security. The only use for this tool is to verify power present. 

So what do you guys test circuits with if you find them hot? After you shut the breaker off your nc tester cannot verify no voltage. A meter will tell you whether the circuit is truly dead. Sounds like proper safety has not been taught to your journeys.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Now you got me concerned. (The guy I am working with now is just a fill in. My actual journeyman will be back this week, as he's been out on medical) 

Can you cite a source that clearly states this? If so, I will go immediately to the owner and pitch a fit. I don't like inaccurate information. Especially if it is something that could get me killed. I don't like that at all! (Now I am pissed) 

Any links would be helpful. Thanks. 

(My owner is cool as hell. Fishing trips on the weekend, beer on Friday at the house by the pool, no bull**** from anyone kinda guy.)


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> ...After you shut the breaker off your nc tester cannot verify no voltage. A meter will tell you whether the circuit is truly dead....


 Unless you are doing a live-dead-live test then no voltage detector can tell you if a circuit is truly dead, and that includes a meter.

It's actually easier to do a L-D-L test with a non-contact tester than it is with a meter. Rub the tester in your hair. If it works it will pick up static charge and chirp. Test for voltage. Re-rub.

I regularly use non-contact testers to verify absence of voltage. They're as safe as any other means when used correctly.

-John


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Big John said:


> Rub the tester in your hair. If it works it will pick up static charge and chirp.


You obviously haven't read the "what's your age?" thread.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> 420sparky gave me a good list.


Is 420sparky 480Sparkys' stoner cousin?


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Regarding tools, I'd at least get decent (Channelock, Craftsman, Husky, Kobalt, etc.) quality pliers, and get Klein drivers.

Loss is inevitable, but theft should result in death, IMHO... Few things are lower than stealing a working man's tools.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Ima Hack said:


> Is 420sparky 480Sparkys' stoner cousin?


 
LOL!! Yes.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Where the hell did sandiego go? So, how was your first day?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> You also gave some pretty good advice yourself, Fenway. I like the leveling of the plates and the aligning of the screws. I always do that, pet peeve of mine. I hate seeing crooked plates/receptacles/switches and misaligned screws.
> 
> Good job.


 
Like this?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

jonny5 said:


> Same goes for a liquid metal bender:laughing:


Square drill bit? :no:

4 ft extension ladder? :no:

I still like the cordless extension cord a guy was looking for for two weeks. :laughing:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Like this?


 
Even if I was a casual guest in that house, I'd have an uncontrollable urge to take a 20lb sledge to that mess.


----------



## LK1 (May 7, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Like this?


Yes I got a good laugh from that pic of switches on the wall, almost thought someone actually did a job like that.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

LK1 said:


> Yes I got a good laugh from that pic of switches on the wall, almost thought someone actually did a job like that.


 
Actually it is in a church and it still looks like this.  Brand new electrical in a brand new church. I just added to my list the electrical contractors I will not call.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Square drill bit? :no:
> 
> 4 ft extension ladder? :no:
> 
> I still like the cordless extension cord a guy was looking for for two weeks. :laughing:


Or how about the light bulb bender. You know, how else do they get those fancy U bulbs. Lol. Man I miss being a foreman.


----------

